# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  [HELP] anime suggestion

## adam132

any good anime that you can recommend to watch ?

----------


## Bloodmgx

What are some main ones you've seen? And what length episode wise? There is a lot of good 12-24 ones

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## adam132

> What are some main ones you've seen? And what length episode wise? There is a lot of good 12-24 ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


any anime , episode 12+ , action , drama , comedy romance ,mystery .. anything you watch that can you recommend .

----------


## Bloodmgx

I strongly recommend Assassination Classroom, it's a really good anime that has a good mix of themes. Tokyo Ghoul is great for a more darker gory anime. Sword Art Online is a great fantasy anime as well, pretty much go onto Anime lab or Crunchy roll and throw a dart at the popular lists.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## k1ngtroll

Knights of Sidonia!

----------


## adam132

> Knights of Sidonia!


okay , i will add it my list watch  :Smile:

----------


## SumTingWong714

Try some of the following. 
Few anime I have watched and thought was good:
Bleach
FairyTail
Naruto and Shippuden
One Piece (never made it past ep. 100 ish)
Sword Art Online Seasons 1 and 2 (great anime at beginning of seasons but the storyline seems to drop half way in both seasons)
Hunter X Hunter (both versions are good)
Full Metal Alchemist (both versions are good)
D-Grayman (haven't seen the new season out)
Soul Eater 
One Punch Man
Gantz
Berserker
Kingdom
World Trigger
The Breaker
Beelzebub

Some of the newer ones I have been watching:
God Eater
Gate
K and K-returns
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry
Aldnoah Zero

Unfinished anime that I have been watching week by week:
Taboo Tattoo
Re Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu
Alderamin on the Sky
Sousei no Onmyouji

Hope you like this list... I watch a lot of anime XD. Enjoy.
If your having trouble finding the animes let me know. 
I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link but i guess message me and hope I get back to you.
I don't stream, I torrent. =)

----------


## Gyro Zeppely

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

----------


## degisikherif

goodddddnesss

----------


## MisterPepsi

I'm just gonna leave this here so you guys can enjoy some good anime I've watched in the past(I wish I could wipe my memory to see them all again).
Be sure to check the completed animes and filter them by score.  :Big Grin: 

MisterPepsi's Anime List

----------


## Daimen

Zankyou no Terror

----------


## mephistoblue

tokyo revenger

----------

